# Hungry Dogs will eat ANYTHING!



## Guest (Aug 23, 2009)

What difference does it make what brand of kibble you feed your dog?

As long as it is excellent quality, within your price range, and your dog is doing well on it, what difference does it make?

Hungry dogs will eat ANYTHING.

Dogs that have been starved are known to have digested stones, sticks, and other foreign objects. When they are hungry to a point of starvation, they will eat whatever they can find, even if it's a stone!

If a dog is refusing food, there is only one reason for it: The dog is NOT hungry. A dog will NEVER refuse food if it is hungry. Makes no difference whether it is Innova, Orijen, or Beneful in the bowl. A hungry dog WILL EAT.

If you put down a bowl of food and your dog walks away from it, simply remove the food after 15 minutes in a matter-of-fact manner. Then give the dog NOTHING else until next mealtime. Put the bowl down again at mealtime. If the dog is hungry enough, it WILL EAT.

"My dog doesn't like this brand of kibble." In my opinion, that is a JOKE. Food is food. Hungry dogs WILL EAT food.

Dogs are smart. They quickly learn how to manipulate their owners. They "hold out" if they know they will get table scraps. Why should they eat kibble now if you're gonna give them bacon or steak later? 

"My dog won't eat kibble alone, I have to top it with something." Yes, you CAN get a dog to eat kibble alone. Just wait till it's really hungry.

I used to experiment with different premium kibble brands until I learned the hard way that it really does not matter. As long as it's excellent quality you can rest assured your dog is getting good nutrition.

Some of you will disagree with me and that's OK. Just stating how I see things, from my point of view.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I agree 100%. Heck, just eating kibble period is proof that a dog will eat anything. Have you ever eaten that stuff? It is TERRIBLE!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree but only to an extent. 
My dogs very plainly enjoy some foods more than others, but if it came right down to it, they'd eat anything.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree to a point but in my case, with two dogs, I look for something they both like more or less equally. They don't have to love it, they just have to like it equally. I don't have time to police their feeding and if I put their food down, I don't want one to gobble it all up and the other go hungry because he didn't dive in right away. 

I'm sure eventually things will work themselves out. But because one of our dogs came to us very sick from the shelter and he has had trouble gaining weight during his recovery, the last thing I want to discover is that he wasn't eating for a few days by seeing his ribs poking through his skin, while my other dog gets overly plump at the same time. 

It's easier to find a food they both like enough to eat right away when I put it down. That way I know they are both eating even if I have to walk away after feeding them while they fend for themselves. No surprises down the road.


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree to the point. My dog when its hungry eats anything and everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

JayJayisme said:


> I agree to a point but in my case, with two dogs, I look for something they both like more or less equally. They don't have to love it, they just have to like it equally. I don't have time to police their feeding and if I put their food down, I don't want one to gobble it all up and the other go hungry because he didn't dive in right away.


Some dogs like to eat alone in privacy, maybe you could try feeding them in separate rooms. That way you can be assured both dogs are getting their food and not competing with each other for it. Very often people with multiple dog households condition their dogs to go to their own space when it is feeding time. One of my friends has 7 dogs and all of them go to their own private space when it is time to eat.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> My dogs very plainly enjoy some foods more than others .....


I doubt that canines have such 'discerning palates' as we humans do. If dogs will eat feces, sand, dirt, pebbles, socks, leaves, and other stuff, then everything must taste awfully good to them.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Some dogs like to eat alone in privacy, maybe you could try feeding them in separate rooms. That way you can be assured both dogs are getting their food and not competing with each other for it. Very often people with multiple dog households condition their dogs to go to their own space when it is feeding time. One of my friends has 7 dogs and all of them go to their own private space when it is time to eat.


I have a multi-dog home with fosters and rescues and ALL of my dogs know where to go and who gets food first when it is feeding time! If not, I think I would kill my self (or get killed by them knocking me over) if they didn't know better. Everyone has a crate and feels very comfortable in the crate when eating. I have had a couple of dogs that will only eat outside. As a matter of fact, my rescue chair-lady has an EBT in her house right now that won't eat anywhere but on her back porch. Otherwise, he will hide it or try to run away with it to go to the back porch. Because she doesn't have anyone else that eats outside, she is ok with this.  Dogs like to be seperate when eating, wether by a wall, crate, or just across the room from each other. If not, then they feel that the other dog might take their food. Especially number 2 guy will most likely leave the food for number 1 guy. Even if number 1 guy isn't right next to number 2 guy. They know! And they know how to manipulate!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> I doubt that canines have such 'discerning palates' as we humans do. If dogs will eat feces, sand, dirt, pebbles, socks, leaves, and other stuff, then everything must taste awfully good to them.


I doubt that they do to the point that we do, but it's clear as day when they're far more excited at mealtime for one food over another. Sure, Grissom loves regular Evo, but he goes into a full body wiggle for Evo Red Meat every single time, and never for the origional stuff. Explain that.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dogs definitely have a palate for taste, my male bull terrier will take forever to eat anything chicken, give him beef; and it's gone in seconds, same for both dogs with tripe.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

yea i totally agree. i doubt they can differentiate between specific tastes like seasonings, etc BUT they do definitely have taste palates.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Another thought came to mind. If they have no taste preferences, why will a "picky" eater only eat one food if they're hungry enough, but others any time it's put in front of them?
Should they be alowed to be picky? No. Do they have preference? Yes. Undoubtedly so.


----------



## lightforce18 (Aug 24, 2009)

sure a dog will eat anything.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Having 4 dogs and they all eat kibble (diffrent ones), but they all have diffrent palates! One dog will eat what another dog will not. I have two who will wiling lick up the fat free vanilla yougurt two who hate it. 3 love the peanut butter one refuses! So I guess dogs do have differnt tastes! I could go on, so my point is dogs do have individual tastes! Mine will not eat just anything! Oh well!:smile:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

wags said:


> So I guess dogs do have differnt tastes! I could go on, so my point is dogs do have individual tastes! Mine will not eat just anything! Oh well.


They will if they get hungry.


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

I sometimes feed a combo of kibble and RAW...one of my dogs is a kibble junkie and will always eat her dry food first. I call my other dog "The Wolf" and she always eats her meat and bones first.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> They will if they get hungry.


Haha!:wink: I guess we can equate this answer to any species then! We as humans ifin a starving situation will eat each other ( i read that book)! Hopefully though this will never have to happen! When it comes down to it our dogs will eat what we give them hopefully and not have to resort to just anything like a dog in the wild!
Have a great day!


----------

